#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Font issues #2

## confusedteacher

Still having problems with changing font in both word and publisher. I can't change the font of blocks of text, nor can I choose which font to type in. The word and paragraph spacing are completely out of whack. At the end of the line, the word gets broken as well. I'm completely stumped and other teachers have tried to fix it too and can't. On top of this, my office programs are all in Japanese. Could anyone offer some help? I'll do my best to translate menu titles, etc. Thanks

----------


## snb

Did you change the option right-to-left into left-to-right ?

----------


## ramana.rao.pv

Is there any way that you can share your document, I can fix it for you.

Regards.

----------

